# Mad Cool Jam



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I did this earlier today with a buddy, I think it's wild.

__
https://soundcloud.com/pino-398700642%2Fcarni


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm sure your bud's a nice guy, but ditch your buddy. You were going in a better direction before that.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I'm sure your bud's a nice guy, but ditch your buddy. You were going in a better direction before that.


haha, lol! Fair enough. I thought you might have enjoyed the solo, at least.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I took it down.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I took it down.


Doesn't matter what I say. If you like it just keep it. The riff or anything could come into use towards something else. It was more an indie band sort of thing to me, which isn't my thing, but maybe is for someone else. Maybe you can build intricate improvisations or lines in singing on the simple riff. Or add homemade percussion (I'd go for that) or something, it just sounded a bit bare for something more simple and repetitive.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Doesn't matter what I say. If you like it just keep it. The riff or anything could come into use towards something else. It was more an indie band sort of thing to me, which isn't my thing, but maybe is for someone else. Maybe you can build intricate improvisations or lines in singing on the simple riff. Or add homemade percussion (I'd go for that) or something, it just sounded a bit bare for something more simple and repetitive.


I have confidence issues with my music. Thanks a lot for taking the time to type that out, it means a lot.


----------

